# Webserver richtig absichern?



## tYrEaL (11. November 2004)

Hi Leute!

Wenn ich mir einen Apache-Webserver auf meinem Rechner installiere,der mit PHP/SQL/PERL etc. läuft!

Wie sicher in den am besten ab?

Gruß,
tY


----------



## Ben Ben (11. November 2004)

vor was?
Zugriff auf die Webseiten oder worauf willst du hinaus?
Genrell wäre das ja nur ein öffentlicher Dienst auf den Ports 80 / 443 (sofern du die nicht umlegst).
Pauschal kann man sagen immer auf dem neuesten Stand halten um gegen Exploits gefeit zu sein...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2004)

Das ist klar.

Hinzu kommen halt z.B. noch Dinge wie die Verwendung von den richtigen Programmen und Absicherung auf Dateisystemebene.


----------



## tYrEaL (11. November 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinzu kommen halt z.B. noch Dinge wie die Verwendung von den richtigen Programmen und Absicherung auf Dateisystemebene.




Danke. Ungefähr So etwas wollte ich wissen.
Aber habe wo anders mehr Infos gekriegt, die zur Frage passen.



			
				Ben Ben hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vor was?
> Zugriff auf die Webseiten oder worauf willst du hinaus?



Genau.Damit DU nicht auf die Seiten kommst.


----------



## Ben Ben (11. November 2004)

Entweder per Authentisierung oder eben durch Allow / Deny bestimmter IP-Bereiche, je nach Anwendugnsfall.

Btw. war das DU mit absicht komplett uppercase?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2004)

tYrEaL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke. Ungefähr So etwas wollte ich wissen.
> Aber habe wo anders mehr Infos gekriegt, die zur Frage passen.


Vielleicht würden sich andere Mitglieder auch noch freuen, wenn du ihnen deine bekommenen Infos auch preisgeben würdest - davon lebt eine Community: Nehmen *und* geben


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. November 2004)

tYrEaL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir einen Apache-Webserver auf meinem Rechner installiere,der mit PHP/SQL/PERL etc. läuft!
> 
> Wie sicher in den am besten ab?



Input Status = Mangelhaft
Schalte Modus *Problemlösung* auf *Squid-ChitChat*


*ASK*
Welches OS?
PC im eigenen Netzwerk?
Rootserver?

IF own network: 
Soll nur im localhost abgesichert werden?
IF in the wild: 
forget about that

Status ... Idle
Status ... set sleep mode


----------

